# red aro's?



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

any in usa have them?
how much will 1 cost?
i would not be to happy if i got a dam silveraro


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

They are illegal to own in the U.S, so I doubt you'd get anyone to admit that they have one...if they do, they're dumb...


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

This might answer your question:

http://web.singnet.com.sg/~tskan/faq.html


----------



## abihsot911 (Jan 5, 2004)

hard to beleive but one of my friend have one about 13 inches long..blood red..
he told me it worth 3 to 4Gs...really crazy..

here are some pic of red aros..


----------



## abihsot911 (Jan 5, 2004)

..


----------



## abihsot911 (Jan 5, 2004)

...


----------



## abihsot911 (Jan 5, 2004)

that golden one is nice..


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

daMmm i Love that rEd one look heLLLa Nice sh*t!!!


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

dracofish said:


> They are illegal to own in the U.S, so I doubt you'd get anyone to admit that they have one...if they do, they're dumb...


 well said...bragging like that will only result in getting caught


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Man, that red one is badass! I think the asian arow is no doubt the most illegal fish you can own in the US.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

What's the difference between asian aro's and P's in Cali?

BTW the golden one is


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

14_blast said:


> What's the difference between asian aro's and P's in Cali?
> 
> BTW the golden one is


Piranhas aren't one of the most endangered freshwater fish in the world. Asian Arowanas are a CITES Appendix I endangered species, meaning that they cannot be obtained legally without a permit and import/export license. Getting a permit to own one is near impossible and would take an act of God for an ordinary person to get one. You'd have to be mega rich, own a public aquarium/conservation institute, or know some serious people to get that permit. Certainly a person interested in owning one for ornamental or money making purposes only would never get one. Of course, Asian Aros are sold every day behind closed doors, but that doesn't make it legal. They are legal in Canada and many other countries around the world, but the U.S. hasn't joined that bandwagon yet. I think I remember reading somewhere that the farms in Singapore would have to re-establish the dwindling wild population before the U.S would consider legalizing them. Of course, the farms have no interest in releasing any of their prize possessions, so that'll never happen.

The only reason why Piranhas are illegal in Cali and so many other states is the fact that they are "man eating monsters." They are misunderstood, and it's that ignorance that keeps them illegal in a lot of places. I can see certain areas making them illegal if the fish can live in the local waterways, but I certainly don't think they could make a New England winter, but they are illegal here nonetheless.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

i know a lfs owner that SAYS he can get it for the right price...


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

The fish itself is not illegal to own. It is illegal to buy/sell/trade/barter/exchange, offer to buy/sell/trade/barter/exchange the fish over state/country lines here, unless both parties have their USDI paperwork in order. Being an endangered species does not make your possession illegal, it makes the selling/purchasing/trading/bartering illegal across state and country borders. 
This question seems to come up a lot...someone in an earlier post likened them to owning Bald eagles....nothing alike, because the bald eagle is covered under several other laws, and they can be legally owned as well. 
All C.I.T.E.S. 1 designation does is cover your ability to trade in that species on a commercial basis, it does nothing for possesion. If someone owned some asian aro's legally, and gave you some for free they can, and that would be legal. Now, that said theirs would have to be legal, for if they gave you specimens that were illegally obtained, i.e. purchased without USDI paperwork and papertrails, then those specimens while legal under CITES to you because they were free, would still be illegal under the Lacey Act because they were not originally obtained legally.......
Our laws are a mess, contradictive, and hopelessly overdone, but I hope that helped out..


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

the banning on aros goes past cities in the usa. You would be able to obtain the proper permits to keep arrowana and bypass the cites. But there is also a federal ban against their possesion, if you have one you are subject to be fined alot of money by the federal goverment. If you have never owned and extremely expensive fish i suggest you get some experience with the kind of care its going to require. little once a week water changes arent going to cut it with prized fish like this. Your talking about tons of effort and one slip up can cost you a very expensive fish, its not like losing a piranha.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Poseidon, I am unable to find additional bannining out right o fthis species..can you help me find that....

http://www.usdoj.gov/usao/ma/presspage/Oct...-sentencing.htm

This link will take you to coverage of an arrest of a person who smuggled asian arowanas in, he was not charged on just possesion of the fish, which if their was a law specifically banning them he would have been....
I am seriously not trying to say you are wrong, just that I would like to be better informed.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

why kant we have these beauties sh*t wtf its just a Nice beatiful fish and there not gonna let us get it stuip Az Govs and more


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

LaZy said:


> why kant we have these beauties sh*t wtf its just a Nice beatiful fish and there not gonna let us get it stuip Az Govs and more


 endangered species

even if it was legal to own, how many people could afford a $3000-4000 fish, I don't think many of us. Plus a 9' foot, not many of us have those either


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

we are quite lucky here in the UK you can pick one up easy if you have the cash
dixon


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

> Poseidon X Posted on Jan 7 2004, 04:00 PM
> .... If you have never owned and extremely expensive fish i suggest you get some experience with the kind of care its going to require. little once a week water changes arent going to cut it with prized fish like this. Your talking about tons of effort and one slip up can cost you a very expensive fish, its not like losing a piranha


I well said :nod:

I lost an austrailian arro and I thought I was giving it the best of care.


----------



## hakeemtito (Oct 3, 2003)

400 bucks for a 3" one.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

hakeemtito said:


> 400 bucks for a 3" one.


If it's only $400, you can pretty much count on getting a Green or extremely low quality Red Tail Golden.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

They cost way too much. Some fetch enough to down pay a freaking car


----------



## no_fear (Oct 22, 2003)

Well if you live in Indonesia ..almost every LFS got Red Aro's ...size 3-4 inch $500 ....but Piranha is hard to get ......


----------



## hakeemtito (Oct 3, 2003)

i heard that in indonesia, you can find one foot plecos at your front door.


----------

